# The Camo Thread!



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

As some of you already know I am a bowhunter…..

Those that have also walked the earth with a bow in pursuit of quarry will probably appreciate the value of camouflage when trying to close the gap on a pig, deer or buffalo etc to within 10 meters in order to get a good shot.

Even those who hunt with a camera may have also at some time used some form of Camo. 

Over the years I have utilised many versions of purchased and home made camouflage with great success …..which brings me to the purpose of this thread.

Whilst looking at snakes on the internet I came across the Gaboon Viper and was amazed at the fantastic camouflage of this creature! have a look at this http://conservationreport.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/gaboon-viper.jpg 

Anyhow inspired by this snake I thought I would start a Camo thread….reptile, man, insect, bird or beast who cares…please post it


----------



## Kyro (Feb 23, 2012)

That vipers very well hidden:shock:
These pic's were taken near Gympie, I have no idea what kind of insect it is but it's camo was unreal


----------



## Khagan (Feb 23, 2012)

Mangshan Vipers always come to mind when i think of camo: http://epaper.oeeee.com/A/res/1/523/2008-06/09/AA08/res05_attpic_brief.jpg
http://www.bluechameleon.org/Forum Pics 2010/Zhaoermia mangshanensis, 1000cc.jpg
http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/hein_02/mangsh10.jpg


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 23, 2012)

First one is my camo for the cricket followed by the second one in camo.. 

The next three are ghille suits.

And last but not least the camo couch.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

Kyro said:


> That vipers very well hidden:shock:
> These pic's were taken near Gympie, I have no idea what kind of insect it is but it's camo was unreal



Wow that is great! I wonder what bug it is too!



Khagan said:


> Mangshan Vipers always come to mind when i think of camo: http://epaper.oeeee.com/A/res/1/523/2008-06/09/AA08/res05_attpic_brief.jpg
> http://www.bluechameleon.org/Forum Pics 2010/Zhaoermia mangshanensis, 1000cc.jpg
> http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w285/hein_02/mangsh10.jpg



Never heard of a Mangshan but that is also amazing!


----------



## Sock Puppet (Feb 23, 2012)

Never get sick of seeing pics of mangshan vipers. Would love to see one in the flesh one day.

I reckon leaf tailed geckos can be pretty hard to beat sometimes.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 23, 2012)

Few more of reptiles doing there thing.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

Isn't nature ... A M A Z I N G !!! And people are pretty good at it too....but I bet humans learned it from nature first.


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> View attachment 239990
> View attachment 239991
> View attachment 239992
> View attachment 239993
> ...



That is just so completely cool!


----------



## woody101 (Feb 23, 2012)

This is my new fav thread!


----------



## guzzo (Feb 23, 2012)

woody101 said:


> This is my new fav thread!



Sure has been some amazing animals so far


----------



## Kyro (Feb 23, 2012)

This is octo camo 
octopus - YouTube


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 23, 2012)

Kyro said:


> That vipers very well hidden:shock:
> These pic's were taken near Gympie, I have no idea what kind of insect it is but it's camo was unreal



Gotta be a phasmid. Some of my favourite people! Stick insect. But not one I know of. Kitty Kirst (member) should be able to shed some light on it.

Hides in pineapples


----------



## MathewB (Feb 23, 2012)

Venomous1111 said:


> View attachment 239990
> View attachment 239991
> View attachment 239992
> View attachment 239993
> ...




I can't find anything in the second last pic, and I'm guessing that that gecko is an exotic?


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 23, 2012)

Plenty of Oz native geckoes do the fringed body disapearing trick. The giant cave geckoes here spend plenty of time in trees at the right time of year and when they flatten there is no shadow. Eventually they move and that's when I spot them. Patience is a virtue.



Kyro said:


> This is octo camo
> octopus - YouTube



nothing compares with cephalopods when it comes to colour or shape shifting!


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 23, 2012)

Screw camo, I can't see half of the stuff "you say" is on them, what a dumb idea....................oh, but wait a minute.


----------



## eipper (Feb 23, 2012)

The second last pic there is a bothrops asper curled up at the base of the tree


----------



## guzzo (Feb 24, 2012)

Every time I look at that leaf gecko thing it just amazes me.....


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is me inconspicuously going to the killzone! 






Also, my cow hunting outfit (don't ask me where I hide the bow )


----------



## Venomous1111 (Feb 24, 2012)

Love the cow picture and the homemade ghillie bicycle suit lol 

Here's a few more some re a bit harder then others.. I might add none of these photos or the Video were taken by me.

Amazing Animal Camouflages Collection! - YouTube


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 24, 2012)

moosenoose said:


> Here is me inconspicuously going to the killzone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are you in the first photo? I can see two wheels and some trees but not much else?


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 24, 2012)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Where are you in the first photo? I can see two wheels and some trees but not much else?



I'll tell you, I'm not one for giving away secrets...but using a few offcuts of clothing I found around the house (and the use of my grannys sewing machine) I had those cows well and truly fooled!

The bike camo is a trade secret


----------



## MathewB (Feb 24, 2012)

Camouflage at it's very best


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 24, 2012)

Are you sure you're "hunting" cows? You have some interesting appendages in the udder zone!



moosenoose said:


> Here is me inconspicuously going to the killzone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 24, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Hides in pineapples
> 
> View attachment 240039


so do these


----------

